# What do you do with your phone on rides?



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Serious question, what do you guys do with your phone when riding? I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I will always be riding with my phone, mainly for safety reasons. 

A little while back I destroyed my iPhone 6s in a crash. It was in my fanny pack at the time and it became unusable. I think what happened was it folded around my hand pump when I landed on my back. 

Just today I picked up an iPhone 7 and I'm really scared to ride with it. Even though I crash very infrequently, I know many people who have ruined their phones in one way or another while riding. 

So does anyone have any good options to keep their phone safe while riding. On the majority of my rides I only ride with a fanny pack that is filled with stuff. Another thing is that I'm not willing to use an extra bulky case for it. 

Thanks


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Inside my camelback

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2017)

I usually leave mine at home.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

griz said:


> I usually leave mine at home.


What happens when you are riding alone and you get hurt?

Obviously on some rides a phone is useless. But most the places I ride on a regular basis have cell service. (At least for Verizon)


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

Front right pocket on every ride, mostly for pics. I don't crash much, but when I do it's almost always on my left side. It's worked so far!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2017)

Buy insurance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2017)

RBoardman said:


> What happens when you are riding alone and you get hurt?
> 
> Obviously on some rides a phone is useless. But most the places I ride on a regular basis have cell service. (At least for Verizon)


I know you're young Ryan; and I see your point but, people were riding without phones for years...most times things are ok...sometimes sh!t happens. I just can't justify riding with a $600 phone in my pocket. Besides, everyone else will have there phone on them


----------



## bl858 (Jun 7, 2016)

I usually keep mine in my hydration pack, or my pocket if I have to pull it out a lot to check directions. You could try putting it in one of those keg storage containers, but that uses up your bottle cage. https://www.specialized.com/us/en/clearance/kegstoragevesselwtoolwrap/88767 
My iPhone 5 just barely fits.


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

You said no case but I put my Moto in one of these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CPVC1P4/

It's kind of rigid but I'm not sure how it would do in a crash. Better than nothing. I put it in a jersey pocket. I also put some cash, toilet paper (so I don't have to use a sock), and minor first aid stuff in it so there isn't any wasted space.. I looked at a lot of cases to find one that the phone would fit in.

How about a handlebar mount? I'm not sure how secure they are in a crash though.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

griz said:


> I know you're young Ryan; and I see your point but, people were riding without phones for years...most times things are ok...sometimes sh!t happens. I just can't justify riding with a $600 phone in my pocket. Besides, everyone else will have there phone on them


People also raced motos with open faced helmets back in the day, but that doesn't mean it is the smart thing to do anymore.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

bl858 said:


> I usually keep mine in my hydration pack, or my pocket if I have to pull it out a lot to check directions. You could try putting it in one of those keg storage containers, but that uses up your bottle cage. https://www.specialized.com/us/en/clearance/kegstoragevesselwtoolwrap/88767
> My iPhone 5 just barely fits.


Yeah, I can't sacrifice my bottle cage when I'm not wearing a camelbak.

I did think that a good place to put it would be in a Specialized Swat cage. (Or whatever they are called). Inside your carbon frame has to be pretty safe.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

gddyap said:


> You said no case but I put my Moto in one of these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CPVC1P4/
> 
> ...


Something like that may actually work.

When I said no big cases, I was thinking something like this that would be on my phone 24/7.


----------



## rox (Aug 30, 2008)

Ive been thinking about getting a cheaper phone just to bring on rides. Also pro tip: leave phone on airplane mode unless you need it since gps still works and the battery will last much longer


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

rox said:


> Ive been thinking about getting a cheaper phone just to bring on rides. Also pro tip: leave phone on airplane mode unless you need it since gps still works and the battery will last much longer


Heard that but hasn't worked on a couple rides for me.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

In the camelbak in one of the externally accessible compartments. I always ride with a pack when on my mtb. On gravel grinders it's in my jersey pocket or on the bike with the quad lock mount.


----------



## Gregd72 (Jan 6, 2016)

In my back jersey pocket if not wearing camelback. Yep, current phone's front selfie camera is broken due to crash after having phone one week. Good thing my company pays for it...


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Leave it at home. Also, when you are at the gym, leave it in the locker! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## santacruzr (Aug 11, 2015)

I put mine in my camelback. Right after I turn off the ringer.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

yeti575inCA said:


> Inside my camelback
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


this. work can call and i will answer. i'm bucking for a promotion.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't ride with a Camelbak, so I put mine in my center Jersey pocket, between my back and my spare tube. I always have the face of the camera against the tube. I have riding shorts with a cargo pocket which I thought about using, but one whack and the phone is gone, so...


----------



## Whitewater (Nov 17, 2012)

I use a cheap NiteIze Handleband mount and strap it to the top tube up near the neck of the bike. I've crashed more than I'd like to admit and so far the phone has remained unharmed.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I often put it in a zip-loc bag inside my camelbak to keep dust/water off of it.


----------



## Arctic Pride (Sep 24, 2010)

RBoardman said:


> Something like that may actually work.
> 
> When I said no big cases, I was thinking something like this that would be on my phone 24/7.


Those armored cases don't slide on/off quickly. A separate hard case that just clicks closed will save your sanity


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I bought a tough armoured that click closes just for riding. On my pack's shoulder strap, I have a "tactical" phone case from aliexpress, that does a great job, and keeps it handy for photos. Lately I've been riding in Specialized SWAT bibs, and put the phone in one of the great pockets. Secure, and out of the way in most crashes. In the pocket, I always use a ziplock bag to protect the phone from sweat.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a Timbuk2 3-Way Accessory case attached to a shoulder strap of my Camelbak MULE. Been in a couple of crashes with no trouble...probably due to rolling myself into a ball when I go OTB. The phone in the case is pretty much protected by my body during the crash. Might not work if you tend to Superman or belly-flop when you do a gravity test. I would put the phone inside the pack but I like to keep it handy to take photos, change music, etc. This case is available in several sizes for different phones.

I also bike commute with an Osprey Escapist 32 pack. It comes with an accessory/phone pouch built into one of the shoulder straps, but it will only fit a smaller phone...which is okay for me as I use a Samsung S4 Mini (cant stand the trend of bigger-than-your-cranium phones). If I had a larger (read: more current) model phone I would probably put it in the electronics pocket in the top of the pack.


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

im using lifeproof bike mount. it works well but when your phone is as big as the current smart phones, it sticks out like a sore thumb 
ive also used quadlockcases which are by far the best ive tried


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Handlebar/stem bag.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

griz said:


> I usually leave mine at home.


Same here.



RBoardman said:


> What happens when you are riding alone and you get hurt?
> 
> Obviously on some rides a phone is useless. But most the places I ride on a regular basis have cell service. (At least for Verizon)


No service in most of ECDM (Skeggs) and Purisima last time I checked. Has that changed?

Since this the Norcal forum, let's get specific about where coverage is and isn't, and what carrier.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

andytiedye said:


> No service in most of ECDM (Skeggs) and Purisima last time I checked. Has that changed?
> 
> Since this the Norcal forum, let's get specific about where coverage is and isn't, and what carrier.


No, for Sprint.

It doesn't hurt to have the phone, just in case you have to run and get help. Someone I knew died @ Skegg's. Cardiac.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

RBoardman said:


> Serious question, what do you guys do with your phone when riding? I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I will always be riding with my phone, mainly for safety reasons......Thanks


Hi Mr. RBoardman,

I agree about about always carrying the phone. It's either in my pack or in my pocket for every ride. I don't worry about it at all when it's deep in the pack. Most of the time when it's in my pocket I'm doing skill drill rides in a more controlled environment so, while I've taken a few falls, the phone has never been affected.

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I wrap mine in a cloth and put it in my CamelBak. I have fallen on my CamelBak many time over the years and have yet to crush a phone that was back there.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I put mine in an armband sleeve (like runners use) and strap it around the head tube junction so that the phone nestles on the top tube right behind the stem. It's pretty well protected there in case of a crash. Something would have to be pretty pokey to get to it.

https://www.amazon.com/Armband-iPho...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MVF8J6GBC73EF0XA63KR

I can take a better photo later when I'm home if you'd like, but you can see it in the background of this image. The sleeve is right behind the head tube.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chuckha62 said:


> I don't ride with a Camelbak, so I put mine in my center Jersey pocket, between my back and my spare tube. I always have the face of the camera against the tube. I have riding shorts with a cargo pocket which I thought about using, but one whack and the phone is gone, so...


I've been putting mine in my side cargo pocket for years without issue. Many crashes and it's never been harmed. I'm not saying it's the safest place but that rare smack is well, rare. My main reason for having it on person rather than in my pack is for wildlife sightings. Riding in Colorado wildlife sightings are frequent and I want the camera easily accessible.

Some have mentioned putting it on the bike somehow. In my opinion that is the worst spot for it. The vibration it would constantly be susceptible to would be the death of it in short order.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Some have mentioned putting it on the bike somehow. In my opinion that is the worst spot for it. The vibration it would constantly be susceptible to would be the death of it in short order.


Modern bikes with their bigger tires and better suspension don't vibrate like yours does.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Modern bikes with their bigger tires and better suspension don't vibrate like yours does.


My suspension is very well suited for little vibration. And my tires are borderline plus size at 2.35. 

Modern shmodern, all bikes have some vibration through the frame. Carbon certainly would help that, but still in my opinion the phone on the frame no matter what the maternal would get a constant vibration. Unless you had a shock proof case custom made.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I usually carry my 6S Plus, which is a little on the large side. Similar to some of the suggestions above, I wrap mine in my extra jersey I always bring, and carry the nicely padded phone in my camelbak. I also carry a couple of ziplock bags for my phone and watch in case it rains.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I carry my desk top computer in my Awesome Strap for the win.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Nat said:


> I put mine in an armband sleeve (like runners use) and strap it around the head tube junction so that the phone nestles on the top tube right behind the stem. It's pretty well protected there in case of a crash. Something would have to be pretty pokey to get to it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Armband-iPho...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MVF8J6GBC73EF0XA63KR
> 
> ...


 All I'm seeing is those freakin' caterpillars , YIKES !


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

RBoardman said:


> Serious question, what do you guys do with your phone when riding? I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I will always be riding with my phone, mainly for safety reasons.
> 
> A little while back I destroyed my iPhone 6s in a crash. It was in my fanny pack at the time and it became unusable. I think what happened was it folded around my hand pump when I landed on my back.
> 
> ...


 Fanny pack? Nice. Get an Otterbox. Or in the camelbak like me.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

leeboh said:


> All I'm seeing is those freakin' caterpillars , YIKES !


Dude, it sucked so bad. Due to some childhood trauma I have a bit of a caterpillar phobia. I know it's totally irrational because they're just fuzzy little baby butterflies, but hey -- phobias work like that. I brushed up against some bushes, looked down, and was horrified to see that my _entire body_ was covered in caterpillars. The pic was _after_ I'd fainted, regained consciousness, then shook off half of them.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Nat said:


> The pic was _after_ I'd fainted, regained consciousness, then shook off half of them.


They probably went in your ears and your nose and your mouth. You might have some creature growing inside you now. A large mutant caterpillar wrapped around your brain stem, controlling your every thought and movement.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

iamholland said:


> they probably went in your ears and your nose and your mouth. You might have some creature growing inside you now. A large mutant caterpillar wrapped around your brain stem, controlling your every thought and movement.


gahhhhh!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Modern bikes with their bigger tires and better suspension don't vibrate like yours does.


Yeah but, he may like the vibration.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Modern bikes with their bigger tires and better suspension don't vibrate like yours does.


We're talking about riding mountain bike trails, not bike paths.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> Modern bikes with their bigger tires and better suspension don't vibrate like yours does.


They probably vibrate MORE with those big oversized batteries they're putting in these days. :eekster:


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

IAmHolland said:


> No, for Sprint.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have the phone, just in case you have to run and get help. Someone I knew died @ Skegg's. Cardiac.


Do any of the carriers have a tower in the antenna farm at the top of ECDM? That's about the only way you'd get cellular coverage down in the "bowl".

There is a ham repeater there. It should easily cover the entire preserve.
I think my Yaesu is more bulletproof than my phone. Perhaps I should carry that. It would even give me automated tracking beacons if I enable them (no satellite or subscription required).

Any other hams here?
Anyone interested in becoming one? It has never been easier to get a ham license.

de KC1IP


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Turn it off and put it in the pack.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Front left pocket on the MTB and rear jersey pocket on the road bike.


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

Most often, I leave it in the truck. 
I bent my i6 a little in a minor crash, still works. 
I have a top-tube pack that fits it for gravel rides, or it gets tossed in the backpack. 
I have used a seat bag as well, wrapped in a cloth for protection.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

I keep mine in my camelback. I put it in a zip lock baggy if it's wet out, just in case.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't bring my smartphone on rides. I have an old phone that I carry in my camelbak for when I'm on long rides in the middle of nowhere-ish. Any phone that can get a signal, even deactivated ones, can call 911.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Whatever is on my back. I can only put it in my pocket on one pair of shorts I have that has small front pockets which allows the phone to sit higher up and snug against the thigh, all my other shorts the phone flops around in and is extremely distracting. I wish more shorts would have smaller pockets with a zipper.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

TheGweed said:


> I don't bring my smartphone on rides.


The main reason I don't own a smart-phone is that my Blackberry is small enough to carry easily and cheap enough that I don't need to worry about it. Wrapped in a plastic bag it either goes in a pocket of or in my backpack.

It also holds a charge for days, which is something I think is kinda important for a telephone? Once did a ride (road) with a guy who had his phone in a basket on the front of his bike and a solar panel plugged into it! Are people loosing their minds? If you face an emergency you might have to make long calls. This is what your phone is for. This is why you carry it. A phone with a dead battery is just a weight. I'll keep my old blackberry.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I carry my phone to track my km/vert on Strava, and to send photos to my friends who are still working.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

I carry my iphone SE in a seat bag that holds phone,key, spare tube, 2 tire levers, compressed air cylinder, master link...pretty small. The only problem I've had is it rubbing on the back tire when I use my dropper but I've learned not to depress it so deep. If I'm going out where there is not a lot of riders or hikers I carry a camelbac with a few more items but I don't like riding with it in the summer heat(AZ). I also have a Cateye Stealth EVO on the handlebars for tracking mileage and altitude which doubles as a Strava backup when Strava malfunctions. It's popped off the mount when I've crashed but it keeps on ticking.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Jersey pocket. I have a $100 phone, if I had a$700 i-phone I'd probably think about buying a beater for rides.l


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

This holds my iPhone with no issues.

https://deltacycle.com/smartphone-xl-bicycle-holder-black


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I leave my expensive phone at home and carry this for emergencies. So far it has worked great for any calls I had to make.

https://www.amazon.com/Fsmart-Student-Version-Smartphone-Cellphone/dp/B00UWT5DM4


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bacon Fat said:


> I leave my expensive phone at home and carry this for emergencies. So far it has worked great for any calls I had to make.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fsmart-Student-Version-Smartphone-Cellphone/dp/B00UWT5DM4
> 
> View attachment 1145279


Can you get on mtbr with that thing?


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Using this for iPhone 7 plus. So far so good.

$9.99


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

It depends on the ride, road ride, jersey pocket, mtb ride, if cambleback then in there, but usually in my shorts pocket.

Been on a ride where there was an emergency and didn't have a phone. Having to leave my buddie when he was totally f'ked up and ride off to find a phone to call rescue services... I'll never ride without a phone again. Plus I have it connected to my Garmin for live track etc so my GF knows I'm not dead.


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

I tried a handle bar mount for a recent ride, but it caused me to be thrown from my bike when I was trying to watch my front wheel through a tight fit. The phone mount blocked my sight, threw me off, and caused me to snag. I've never had that problem before or since using the mount. For that reason, ill probably continue using my camel bak or my shorts pocket. I don't mind using my cargo pockets, and I wear running shorts when not in cargos, so those have pretty loose pockets too. My phone is kept in a lifeproof case, so I don't worry too much about it getting beat up or wet. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

RBoardman said:


> What happens when you are riding alone and you get hurt?


Well, if it's an area out of cell reach, set off my 406mhz beacon.









And seriously folks, put the phone in a case and get the insurance.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

noapathy said:


> They probably vibrate MORE with those big oversized batteries they're putting in these days. :eekster:


Need that battery for the computer-controlled drivetrain and suspension.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

My phone goes with every time. 
No special system, I have 3 or 4 shorts that have a cargo pocket and I like to have a few things on my person such as ID and insurance card, glasses / sunglasses, and the phone. My riding shorts are either padded chamois or I wear my baggie shorts over snug bike shorts with padding. In any case, all have a few handy pockets that I find work great for a few thin lightweight items.

Almost always have the small seat bag but I don't like the idea of the phone banging around in there. Mutil tools/car keys etc... for that.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

RBoardman said:


> Another thing is that I'm not willing to use an extra bulky case for it.


That's what I would recommend, if you're worried about it. I've been using an otterbox defender series on my phones for years without issue. I just pocket my 7+, but you could put the phone, face in, on the belt clip attachment in your pack and it will be virtually indestructible on the trails. The otterbox is a quick install, so you could just use it specifically for riding.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Modern shmodern, all bikes have some vibration through the frame. Carbon certainly would help that, but still in my opinion the phone on the frame no matter what the maternal would get a constant vibration. Unless you had a shock proof case *custom* made.


DJ, am I now a custom bike bag builder?

I threw a couple pieces of foam in there and it provides vibration protection for my phone.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Usually don't use a pack so the phone stays in the car, when using the pack (long ride or unknown trail) the phone tags along just in case and to take the occasional picture.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

net wurker said:


> DJ, am I now a custom bike bag builder?
> 
> I threw a couple pieces of foam in there and it provides vibration protection for my phone.


I keep a stretchy neck gator around for cold or wind and it's perfect to use as a soft insulating wrap. If moving my phone to a stuff sack as my headlight is in now., it would be pretty safe and not jarred to death.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hydration pack, middle compartment but near the top to get good GPS reception.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Mostly ride alone in inhospitable and little used areas, with terrain and fauna that can bite hard if unlucky or unwary. Therefore I always take my phone for "that" time. It goes in my pack, and even after many tumbles onto my back, never had an issue. 

Might be the fire extinguisher next to it that helps too tho...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Depends on the ride, but I usually keep the phone with its silicone case in a small neoprene drawstring bag with an extra battery in the right front pocket in my shorts or in my right jersey pocket. Never had a problem until a crash in Moab this spring when I overcooked a corner and laid the bike down. The neoprene bag and silicon case would have been enough protection, but the spare battery I had in there with it cracked the screen. That being said, I bought the least expensive smart phone with a removable battery that they had in stock at the Verizon store so that I wouldn't be broke or sad if something happened to it.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I'm over the whole modern phone thing now, I'm only buying used phones and considering going with a dumb phone.

But I haven't had any problems yet putting my phones in my jersey pocket.

It might be worth considering getting a prepaid disposable phone for emergency use. Low loss if you break it. Or carrying an old phone for Strava/911/photos without activating it.

I carry a Spot tracker (www.findmespot.com) which has preprogrammed messages it sends out as well as tracking every 10 minutes. If I'm out of cell range (common), I can still blast off a low level help message (meaning it isn't life threatening, but I need help), or send out a message to send a recovery team so I don't have to cut my arm off.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DJ, I took the customization to the next level, since that photo session above ^ ... and sharpie'd out the white lettering.

You're right (per the dropper post seat bag thread)...the subdued graphics look way better. About as kewl as a tank bag can get, I suppose. Which still isn't very kewl.

But it's very custom, and my phone doesn't get rattled to death.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> DJ, I took the customization to the next level, since that photo session above ^ ... and sharpie'd out the white lettering.
> 
> You're right (per the dropper post seat bag thread)...the subdued graphics look way better. About as kewl as a tank bag can get, I suppose. Which still isn't very kewl.
> 
> But it's very custom, and my phone doesn't get rattled to death.


LoL-you've been a busy little bee. Looking good Sir, and vibration fee hopefully. Nice sharpie trick.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

I text, talk and surf the interweb on mine as I ride, just like when I drive..Lol


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

This thread has been un-Norcaled.
l'll start another in Norcal for what works on what trails here.

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

andytiedye said:


> This thread has been un-Norcaled.
> l'll start another in Norcal for what works on what trails here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


As if NorCal has super special phone destroying trails not found anywhere else...


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Yea, you know - those NorCal trails have water, drops, and rock that the rest of don't have. All smooth sailing for us! 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I use a 5-10 shoe phone, it's always there when I ride.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Sidewalk said:


> As if NorCal has super special phone destroying trails not found anywhere else...


The Norcal-specific aspect would be what cellular carrier (if any) works on what trails.

Possibly ham repeaters as well.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> I use a 5-10 shoe phone, it's always there when I ride.
> View attachment 1145417


 Are you nimble enough to use it while riding, without removing it from your foot?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

net wurker said:


> Are you nimble enough to use it while riding, without removing it from your foot?


No, I am not that nimble. I have it set on vibrate so I know when someone's calling, then I pull off-trail when I find a safe place to have a chat.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Has anyone got this PLB? Smaller than the ResQlink, seems to have same specs except it doesn't float.










https://www.westmarine.com/buy/ocea...AWvYQLjuQiwPXKYAjIVwvvfMA0F2Af-Ae4RoC3Bfw_wcB


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

I pack mine tight up next to my spare tube in my saddle bag. Never had an issue.


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

My smartphone is small enough to fit in the smallish seatbag. I also have a multitool in there, but they are separated by a neoprene-like barrier. I'm often riding by myself so the phone is nice to have along.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Never road Norcal, or Socal for that matter. Maybe no one crashes there??? I was watching the BCBR this morning, and in one of the crashes, a mobile phone fell out of a riders jersey pocket. He didn't notice, but I handed it back to him. Check after you go down.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I can attest that the gravity in SoCal is the same as in Colorado. At least the crash pain seems to be the same.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> I use a 5-10 shoe phone, it's always there when I ride.
> 
> View attachment 1145417





net wurker said:


> Are you nimble enough to use it while riding, without removing it from your foot?





Cornfield said:


> No, I am not that nimble. I have it set on vibrate so I know when someone's calling, then I pull off-trail when I find a safe place to have a chat.


Korn, the secret agent mtbr.


----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)

JMac47 said:


> Heard that but hasn't worked on a couple rides for me.


PM which phone you have and I can take a look. A good gps software should be able to work in airplane mode


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I like to post pictures and strava results immediately, sometimes I'll facebook mid-segment if I'm really feeling it- _"Kicking out 300 watts and 12 sec. up on KOM, this one's in the ba.......... #maxpower_"

If you can't access it while riding what's the point? Jersey pocket.


----------



## Bigjunk1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Mine is mounted safely on top of my stem via a steer tube phone mount. My phone is my cockpit GPS, speedometer etc. 
One device centrally located to do everything is a wonderful idea to me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bigjunk1 said:


> Mine is mounted safely on top of my stem via a steer tube phone mount. My phone is my cockpit GPS, speedometer etc.
> One device centrally located to do everything is a wonderful idea to me.


That would be the most convenient and user friendly location.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

andytiedye said:


>


Hmmm...does that come with a bottle opener on it?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

andytiedye said:


> Has anyone got this PLB? Smaller than the ResQlink, seems to have same specs except it doesn't float.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Specs seem pretty good on that. The only thing I'd wonder about is the reinforcement of the case/unit itself. The Res-Q (non-floating) is pretty well reinforced/thick, so I have little worry about it holding up, vs. something that may be intended to stay in one place or not see much movement. I put the Res-Q in an old sock so it has a little more cushion, and it goes in my little took-kit bag. Size-wise the Res-Q without the floating thing is about the same as a PC mouse, which is very reasonable for the capability. Also just got my $50 rebate for my Res-Q today, which is nice.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

yeti575inCA said:


> Inside my camelback
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Same.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DenVen1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I recently got an ICE-dot. It's a helmet crash sensor that goes off after sensing a crash and sends a signal to EMS and texts my wife through my cell phone which is in my camelback.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Can the ICE-dot tell the difference between a crash and the empty helmet falling off the bike onto the driveway?

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Does the ICE dot give you time to cancel the alert like a home security system?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DenVen1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> Does the ICE dot give you time to cancel the alert like a home security system?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Yes you can cancel it. I set mine at one minute before the alert goes out. You can also send an alert manually.

Can the ICE-dot tell the difference between a crash and the empty helmet falling off the bike onto the driveway?

Yes it can tell the difference or so they say.

For $99 I felt it was worth it after I had a close call recently.


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

I like it. Amazon?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DenVen1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> I like it. Amazon?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I bought mine directly from the ICE dot website, not sure about Amazon.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DenVen1 said:


> Yes you can cancel it. I set mine at one minute before the alert goes out. You can also send an alert manually.
> 
> Can the ICE-dot tell the difference between a crash and the empty helmet falling off the bike onto the driveway?
> 
> ...


What if you crash and you don't get injured. Does it still alert and send help?


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

In that case, you would cancel the signal. His is set at one min. So if he crashes but is ok, he would have one min to cancel the signal. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Coyote_Lover said:


> Using this for iPhone 7 plus. So far so good.
> 
> $9.99


I hate those things with a passion. They rub my legs when I stand to climb.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

andytiedye said:


> Has anyone got this PLB? Smaller than the ResQlink, seems to have same specs except it doesn't float.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jayem said:


> Well, if it's an area out of cell reach, set off my 406mhz beacon.
> 
> View attachment 1145306
> 
> ...


I'm going to be moving to Asheville, NC in about a month and will be spending a good bit more time in more remote places than I ride nowadays. Riding and hiking, I expect. I think I'll be adding a true PLB like one of these.


----------



## gone_riding (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I'm 7 weeks into the recovery from a crash. One crash into a ditch where I couldn't roll out (in other words I pile drove myself) resulted in a separated shoulder and 16 fractures involving the shoulder, clavicle, sternum, and mostly ribs (including a flailing rib). Insult to injury, I had to walk out (fortunately a short distance) to a spot where someone was able to give me a lift down the mountain. He arrived to drop off some riders who were doing shuttle runs a bit after I got to the road. So I may invest in one of those credit card sized phones for emergency calls only and start carrying it. That said, the cell phone service is supposedly pretty sketchy where I was riding.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

joshhan said:


> I hate those things with a passion. They rub my legs when I stand to climb.


I have one on my road bike and one on a 29er, they work pretty good but you can't see the phone if you wanted to. I really don't look at my phone until I stop to take a picture, but don't have any rubbing issues with my legs.

For the trail, my Dakine bag has a "glasses pocket" and that's where my phone goes, but I also have lezyne mini. Phone is for pics and in case of an emergency.


----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)

For a phone or a gps, the stem is actually a very well protected place, if you use rise bars.

OT: For solo missions where there isn't phone coverage, phone in airplane mode, dedicated gps, delorme sat phone (+heli insurance) and battery bank, all in zip bags and in the pocket on top of the bag. I use a gps software that allows my wife to see my updated position in google maps.

Now, how can I make my wife remember how to use that web??????


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

OS-KR said:


> Now, how can I make my wife remember how to use that web??????


Introduce her to online shopping?


----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Introduce her to online shopping?


LoL. I will be better off leaving at home at the devices !!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OS-KR said:


> LoL. I will be better off leaving at home at the devices !!


Huh? Not being picky but, huh?


----------



## gone_riding (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Huh? Not being picky but, huh?


Translation: He'll be better off leaving at home ALL the devices. (I think)


----------



## cellen (Jul 21, 2012)

I use this https://flipbelt.com
It's hidden under your jersey and I never notice it over jumps, bumps or crashes.


----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)

Gone_riding understood my joke, thx


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OS-KR said:


> Gone_riding understood my joke, thx


:lol::lol: Now I get it, silly me. ut: Caught sleeping behind the bars again.


----------



## day42 (Sep 23, 2005)

I either put mine in my Camelbak or have been using this recently: https://www.rokform.com/collections/bike-mounts/products/iphone-7-plus-pro-series-bike-mount
Works well with my rigid singlespeed, my Tallboy, and my my road bike.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

For the folks that don't ride with phones, how else are a gonna Google how to pop back in a dislocated shoulder on the trail?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine goes in my camelbak.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

i usually break mine. where ever it gets put...


----------



## robpark (Oct 29, 2017)

I use a small leather bag with a shoulder strap; phone, ID, keys, etc.

I think that it might be a good idea to have the phone in a metal box or hard shell case.



RBoardman said:


> Serious question, what do you guys do with your phone when riding? I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I will always be riding with my phone, mainly for safety reasons.
> 
> A little while back I destroyed my iPhone 6s in a crash. It was in my fanny pack at the time and it became unusable. I think what happened was it folded around my hand pump when I landed on my back.
> 
> ...


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

Otterbox, front left pocket, screen up against my leg


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I recently destroyed my Samsuung galaxy S5. by a tremendous stroke of luck a friend had a S8 that he could no longer use for work, so it was gifted to me. it's an awesome phone but it's large and heavy. that's fine on longer rides when I carry my hydration pack, but for shorter rides and when the weather cools down like it did this week (anything below 80 is a "cold front" in central Texas), I avoid the backpack.

The Galaxy S8 is too big to fit in my front shorts pocket. it fits in my center jersey pocket but it I fear that i am going to fall on it or it's going to pop out. I keep it in a small dry bag that offers some protection as well. I am going to look for a small triangle bag or top tube bag. maybe a belt would be a good idea too.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

I tuck it in my manzier.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

It takes a little effort but I put mine in an otter box defender case when riding for protection without sacrificing function. I then pop it out of the case when I get home. Adds a few minutes on each end but worth it IMHO.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

dirtvert said:


> Front right pocket on every ride, mostly for pics. I don't crash much, but when I do it's almost always on my left side. It's worked so far!


Exactly my experience. I do the same...front right pocket.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

slowpoker said:


> I tuck it in my manzier.


 Does yours come in a wicking fabric? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ That's only available for the lactating model.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Unless it's a special picture day, it stays in the car.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I put a QuadLock on my road bike, and seriously considering one for my MTB. Today it travels in my backpack, but in efforts to minimize load during short rides, I'm seriously thinking about it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope I don't ever have to drag a broken rider out of the woods because they were too irresponsible to bring their phone i to the trail with them for emergencies at least.

Riding without your phone is like risking dehydration by not carrying water or a dramatic head injury by not wearing a helmet.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Front right pocket in a beefy Otterbox case. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

mack_turtle said:


> I hope I don't ever have to drag a broken rider out of the woods because they were too irresponsible to bring their phone i to the trail with them for emergencies at least.


You can leave me there. I like to sleep alot sometimes


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

You guys who said you put your phone in your front right or left pocket, do you wear button shirts when you ride? I’ve never had a biking jersey or shirt with front pockets.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Nat said:


> You guys who said you put your phone in your front right or left pocket, do you wear button shirts when you ride? I've never had a biking jersey or shirt with front pockets.


They are referring to the pockets on their shorts.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

RBoardman said:


> Serious question, what do you guys do with your phone when riding? I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I will always be riding with my phone, mainly for safety reasons.
> 
> A little while back I destroyed my iPhone 6s in a crash. It was in my fanny pack at the time and it became unusable. I think what happened was it folded around my hand pump when I landed on my back.
> 
> ...


My phone stays at home. Along with all other electronic devices.

Electric and bikes do not mix.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

mack_turtle said:


> I hope I don't ever have to drag a broken rider out of the woods because they were too irresponsible to bring their phone i to the trail with them for emergencies at least.
> 
> Riding without your phone is like risking dehydration by not carrying water or a dramatic head injury by not wearing a helmet.


Is the cellular service good where you ride? It sure isn't on our trails (and likely even worse off the edge and down the ravine).



O5-KR said:


> OT: For solo missions where there isn't phone coverage, phone in airplane mode, dedicated gps, delorme sat phone (+heli insurance) and battery bank, all in zip bags and in the pocket on top of the bag. I use a gps software that allows my wife to see my updated position in google maps.
> 
> Now, how can I make my wife remember how to use that web??????


Delorme got bought by Garmin. I have the InReach Explorer +.

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> They are referring to the pockets on their shorts.


Oh. Ha ha, that makes sense.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

I now take my Apple Watch LTE, small , waterproof, runs strava, wife can check progress with find my friends, tracks heart rate and I can make a call if required.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Order pizza for when I get home from my ride.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

cellen said:


> I use this https://flipbelt.com
> It's hidden under your jersey and I never notice it over jumps, bumps or crashes.


I read this entire thread hoping to find something I thought would work for me. This looks promising ! I've been wearing a fanny pack, but not crazy about it because of bouncing and such. This belt looks interesting.... thanks so much for posting ! But... will it hold a tube ?


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

yeti rider said:


> I now take my Apple Watch LTE, small , waterproof, runs strava, wife can check progress with find my friends, tracks heart rate and I can make a call if required.


I have been using the samsung gear s3 LTE, I was hoping that I could use glympse so my wife could track me, but it doesn't seem to work. Only the SOS works to shows location. When it comes time to upgrade my phone, I'll switch over to apple.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

andytiedye said:


> Is the cellular service good where you ride? It sure isn't on our trails (and likely even worse off the edge and down the ravine).


fortunately for me, all the places I ride are close enough to civilization that cell service is ample. anyone in the woods around here without a way to contact emergency services is just being stupid. if you're riding somewhere remote, you should have something else.

it sounds like you carry a beacon. that's smart and responsible.

actually, I learned this the hard way once. I was riding Tallulah Gorge for the first (and only time, I'd like to go back) 5-6 years ago. I was in way over my head with the terrain and navigation. riding solo, in the evening, without enough food, water, or a map. I had a flip phone but almost no service. I got lost and it started getting dark. I was able to phone my father in law, who was camping with us, but the signal kept going out. he was driving a jeep and was able to find me on a main road that way. I was pedaling the wrong direction. if not for the phone, limited as it was, the park ranger would have been dragging my lost, cold, scared, sorry ass out of the woods. if I had been injured, it would have been much worse.

that's why I don't ride without access to communications. I should have been better prepared with a map, a compass, or, these days, portable GPS.

this discussion has be thinking I want to find a small hip pack. dorky, but that's OK.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Phone goes in the top goggle pocket of my camelback


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

It goes in a zip lock snack bag in my center jersey pocket. If I wear a camelbak, it would go in there.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

noose said:


> Same.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Same


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

depending on where I ride I usually leave my phone in the truck, as I do not want to be disturbed by anyone else as my time riding is my time and my escape from everything else going on in life.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

DenVen1 said:


> I recently got an ICE-dot. It's a helmet crash sensor that goes off after sensing a crash and sends a signal to EMS and texts my wife through my cell phone which is in my camelback.


Garmin LiveTrack and Incident Detection are included on most of their cycling computers these days. In addition to the usual monitors, it also has manual or auto crash detection, also notifies whomever you want that you are starting your ride and notifies them if you crash. They can even follow (for whatever reason) all the cycling data that the Garmin is tracking.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

natas1321 said:


> depending on where I ride I usually leave my phone in the truck, as I do not want to be disturbed by anyone else as my time riding is my time and my escape from everything else going on in life.


I understand an respect that sentiment but there's always airplane mode or power-off for anyone who wants to carry one for an emergency and not risk intrusion.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

splitendz said:


> I read this entire thread hoping to find something I thought would work for me. This looks promising ! I've been wearing a fanny pack, but not crazy about it because of bouncing and such. This belt looks interesting.... thanks so much for posting ! But... will it hold a tube ?


 Small bag for the top tube or handlebar, works well.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

terrasmak said:


> Phone goes in the top goggle pocket of my camelback


Same here with trailforks turned on to record my ride. I may mount an older phone to the stem for a constant view of trailforks to help with navigation soon.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Miker J said:


> My phone stays at home. Along with all other electronic devices.
> 
> Electric and bikes do not mix.


oh please.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mine is in a hard case, which goes into the front left pocket of my endura humvee knickers.

i keep it in airplane mode.

i've recently had to use GPS features during a ride so a buddy could tell the 911 operator where we were when i hurt myself recently.

i also purposely got an iphone SE because of its smaller size. the larger phones don't fit well into jersey/shorts pockets, especially if you buy the aftermarket protective cases.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> I hope I don't ever have to drag a broken rider out of the woods because they were too irresponsible to bring their phone i to the trail with them for emergencies at least.
> 
> Riding without your phone is like risking dehydration by not carrying water or a dramatic head injury by not wearing a helmet.


yeah, and it's such a small thing to carry as well.

such a small thing...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

natas1321 said:


> depending on where I ride I usually leave my phone in the truck, as I do not want to be disturbed by anyone else as my time riding is my time and my escape from everything else going on in life.


This is a good idea. Thieves never break into cars at trailheads, so they are essentially totally secure.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

shekky said:


> oh please.


Yes this never made sense to me. So it's okay to have the best bike tech available but not use tech for safety and navigation...that's rubbish.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i mean, don't some of you folks know how to use "airplane mode" if you don't want to be bothered?!?!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Jayem said:


> This is a good idea. Thieves never break into cars at trailheads, so they are essentially totally secure.


heh heh heh...true, true...just ask people who've had their cars broken into at soquel near santa cruz...


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Cuyuna said:


> Garmin LiveTrack and Incident Detection are included on most of their cycling computers these days. In addition to the usual monitors, it also has manual or auto crash detection, also notifies whomever you want that you are starting your ride and notifies them if you crash. They can even follow (for whatever reason) all the cycling data that the Garmin is tracking.


Looks like it has to be paired with a phone for these features to work (and the phone must have service where you crashed).

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a dedicated cycling phone, cheap metro PCS phone, and I have all my cycling related stuff there. Only a couple of people know the number ICE, and I can keep my regular phone clean, and leave it at home, unless I'm going far away which is rare.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Seat bag with wallet.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got one of these

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XBOODGE/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awdb_B0FbAb9TNM1Y8

It's like having an extra set of jersey pockets with padding. Holds my Samsung Galaxy S8 in an Otterbox, ID, a small multitool, and a little pouch that I carry chain spares and tire plugs.

I tried carrying my phone in a bag in a jersey pocket once. I didn't even make it out of the trailhead parking lot when I rode off a curb and my phone bounced out of my pocket and onto the geound. Nope!

I strap my Lezyne pump and a water bottle to my frame and that's all I need of short rides.


----------



## kaysee11 (Dec 9, 2016)

Quad Lock case and handle bar mount + lets you use strava live. Which is very important.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

i always bring mine with me in my pack. thanks to BS 11.0.3 ios update and resulting battery drain, i i turn it off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

kaysee11 said:


> Quad Lock case and handle bar mount + lets you use strava live. Which is very important.


That's my next move on my MTB, I have a QL on my Gravel bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> I tried carrying my phone in a bag in a jersey pocket once. I didn't even make it out of the trailhead parking lot when I rode off a curb and my phone bounced out of my pocket and onto the geound. Nope!


My phone always rides in a back jersey pocket and it always stays put, I've went down pretty hard more than once while carrying it and it hasn't ejected, nor anything else in there. I never worry about anything coming out of them but my jerseys are fairly snug and have deep pockets.


----------

